# [...new litter.]



## PiaLouise (Oct 28, 2013)

[...I have at least 10 mouse babies! From 2 Dalmatian mice (black pied, mostly white with a couple black spots) with tricolor grandma and Brown and white grandad. Theyre small so must have been born today. Won't know colors till the 8/9th and can't touch em for 4 days so that's why I say at least 10 babies because that's all I can see. Super excited because the dad has satin fur!]


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Why are you waiting four days? Are the mice untame?


----------



## PiaLouise (Oct 28, 2013)

I let the mum have privacy for 4 days then I go in and sex them.I got 2 boys in this litter that are absolute mirror image of each other. 4 females.x


----------



## Phil (Mar 22, 2014)

That really exciting !


----------

